# Autorutenhalter selbs gebaut..



## sp!nner (27. Februar 2008)

Hi Freunde,

habe mir letztens einen Rutenhalter fürs Auto angesehn  der mir sehr gut gefiel.Da ich einen haben wollte, um vor allem meine einteilige  Baitcaster im Auto problemlos verstauen zu können, ohne das sie im Weg sind oder  Platz weg nehmen,der gesehne aber etwas Teuer war und zudem nicht auf anhieb  passte, musste was anderes her. 
  Die Aussage eines Kollegen "das kannst du  Bastler doch selber bauen"  gab mir Mut es zu versuchen. 
  Das kam  dabei raus...  



​ 


Habe mir ein Alurohr besorgt,eins hatte ich noch selber.  Dazu einige Aluringe die ich dann an die Stange schweissen ließ...​ 


 



Das Rohr etwa 3cm länger gesägt als die B-Säule meines Polos,  wo es an den Haken/Kleiderhalter angeschraubt werden sollte...​ 

 



Die Enden im Schraubstock gequetscht, um sie anschließend auf  etwa 90 Grad zu biegen und Löcher zu bohren, um das Rohr dann mit Schrauben zu  befestigen...​ 

 



Das Vorderteil war somit schon fast fertig...​ Für das hintere Teil des Rutenhalters hatte ich ein längeres  Rohr ausgemessen und auf die passende Länge gebogen ...​ 

 



Dann in etwa die Höhe angepasst...gebohrt und angeschraubt...​ 

 

 



Nun sollte das vordere teil fertig gestellt werden-um den Blank  vor Kratzer zu schützen klebte ich Schaumstoff (zum abdichten von Türen/Fenster)  innen ein.​ 

 



Um die Ruten (Griff) "festzuschnallen"  habe ich  Gerätehalter aus dem Baumarkt an dem hinteren Rohr mit Kabelbinder befestigt  (diese sind im Gartenbereich erhältlich)​ 
Das hält gut und ist für  verschiedendicke Griffe geeignet,man muss auch nichts festbinden oder  sonstiges...​ 

 



Somit war der Prototyp fertig und die Ruten wurden gleich mal  reingehoben zum testen...​ 

 



Ein 4er halter sollte fürs erste mal reichen-ist aber noch  ausbaufähig auf 6...​





*Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust bekommen zum Nachzubauen?! *

*haut rein, sp!nner  *​


----------



## magic feeder (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Autorutenhalter selbs gebaut..*

sieht top aus.......was kostet das teil falls es mal in serie geht.....


----------



## hecq (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Autorutenhalter selbs gebaut..*

sehr geil!


----------



## Stefan6 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Autorutenhalter selbs gebaut..*

Sieht gut aus.#6
Fragt sich nur,was bei einer Vollbremsung passiert#c


----------



## jepi1 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Autorutenhalter selbs gebaut..*



Stefan6 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus.#6
> Fragt sich nur,was bei einer Vollbremsung passiert#c




sieht wirklich gut aus, aber bei einer Vollbremsung wirst du wohl aus der Motorhaupe angeln


----------



## upahde (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Autorutenhalter selbs gebaut..*

Hallo,

so geil wie das Teil auch aussieht #6, aber ich denke auch das du bei der ersten Kontrolle von den Grünen Probleme bekommen wirst.|kopfkrat

Da die Ruten nicht richtig nach vorne abgesichert sind.

Trotzdem sieht gut aus.

mfg
Uwe


----------



## mipo (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Autorutenhalter selbs gebaut..*

Top für einen der handwerklich begabt ist. #6


----------



## sp!nner (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Autorutenhalter selbs gebaut..*



jepi1 schrieb:


> sieht wirklich gut aus, aber bei einer Vollbremsung wirst du wohl aus der Motorhaupe angeln



Ist getestet,da passiert garnichts da die Gerätehalter die Ruten fest im Griff haben. Bei nem Frontalaufprall heben sie wohl nimmer denke ich.aber da ist man doch eher froh unbeschadet zu überleben-wer denkt da noch an ne Rute ob sie kaputtgeht oder nicht. #c



upahde schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> so geil wie das Teil auch aussieht #6, aber ich denke auch das du bei der ersten Kontrolle von den Grünen Probleme bekommen wirst.|kopfkrat
> 
> Da die Ruten nicht richtig nach vorne abgesichert sind.



Die sind sicherer aufgehoben als jeder Wackeldackel der im Frontalunfallfall (was n Wort;-) zum tödlichen Geschoss werden kann-und die sind doch auch nicht verboten oder?! Geschweige denn ein unangeschnallter Hund wo hinten sitzt und dir dann um die Ohren/durch die Frontscheibe fliegen kann beim Aufprall auf ein Auto,Baum,Wand...

Keine Sorge,das ist sicher und nicht verboten-habe mich bei nem Tüvprüfer erkundigt. #6

Aber schön das es immer was zu meckern gibt... |supergri #h


----------



## upahde (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Autorutenhalter selbs gebaut..*



sp!nner schrieb:


> Keine Sorge,das ist sicher und nicht verboten-habe mich bei nem Tüvprüfer erkundigt. #6
> 
> Aber schön das es immer was zu meckern gibt... |supergri #h


 
Na dann ! #6

Wollte bestimmt nicht #d Meckern. 

Aber wenn das so ist und du die TÜV Abnahme hast, schick mit mal die Bauanleitung!!! :vik:

Sieht nämlich echt gut aus. 

Gruß 
Uwe


----------



## sp!nner (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Autorutenhalter selbs gebaut..*

Ich habe keine Tüvabnahme sondern nachgefragt ob sowas verboten sei und man mir deswegen was anhaben kann. Wie gesagt-nen Wackeldackel auf der Ablage ist n scharfes Geschoss verglichen mit dem Blindgänger von Rutenhalter. Die Ruten sitzen bombenfest in dem Gerätehalter!

Bauanleitung ;+
Du hast wohl nur die Bilder angeschaut oben wa??? #c
Da steht doch wie ich`s gemacht habe-das könnte man doch als Bastelanleitung ansehn oder?! 

#h


----------



## upahde (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Autorutenhalter selbs gebaut..*



sp!nner schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Tüvabnahme sondern nachgefragt ob sowas verboten sei und man mir deswegen was anhaben kann. Wie gesagt-nen Wackeldackel auf der Ablage ist n scharfes Geschoss verglichen mit dem Blindgänger von Rutenhalter. Die Ruten sitzen bombenfest in dem Gerätehalter!
> 
> Bauanleitung ;+
> Du hast wohl nur die Bilder angeschaut oben wa??? #c
> ...


 
Hallo,

mein Posting von vorhin war eigentlich eher als ein kleiner Scherz gemeint. #h

Falls ich dir irgendwie mit meinen Postings auf den Schlips getreten sein sollte, entschuldige bitte. Denn das wollte ich nicht. 

Ich finde deine Kreativität und deine Arbeit wirklich gut. 

Nur du weißt ja wie es bei uns in Deutschland so ist. Sobald du eine gute Idee hast und die umsetzt ohne dich irgendwo abzusichern (Ämter usw.) bist du meistens der Dumme. 

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Alex.k (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Autorutenhalter selbs gebaut..*

Sieht echt gut aus, sehr stabil. Was der TÜV sagt ist eigentlich egal.


----------



## sp!nner (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Autorutenhalter selbs gebaut..*

Hey Uwe,
keine Angst,nehme Kritik oder die persönliche Meinung keinem übel! 
Das mit den Ämtern stimmt natürlich,die Bedenken deshalb kann ich verstehn.
 |wavey:


----------



## Cobra HH (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Autorutenhalter selbs gebaut..*

auch von mir ein grossen respekt. es dürfte aber nix passieren wenn du die ruten so einhängst das die rollen zwischen alurohr und der heckscheibe sind, beim bums hählt dan nähmlich der rollenarm an dem alurohr die ruten fest.


----------



## steve 09 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Autorutenhalter selbs gebaut..*

Hallo SP!NNER 
ist ja eine super Teil 
Darf ich doch nach Bauen oder |supergri
aber ich werde die Spitzen weiter zusammen machen ,
da sie mir zu weit am Kopf sind 

DANKE #h


----------



## HD4ever (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Autorutenhalter selbs gebaut..*

muß das mal wieder hochholen ! |rolleyes
Bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach der richtigen Bastelidee (oder halt auch welche zum kaufen) für Rutenhalter im Auto ...
die sollen vertikal angebracht werden und die Ruten allerdings runter hängen ohne rauszufallen 
hat da jemand ne gute Idee oder Bezugsquellen ?
danke


----------



## MOORLA (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Autorutenhalter selbs gebaut..*

hi leute!

schaut euch mal die aktuelle zeitschrift esox an. da ist ein bericht über ein "rod saver" drin. der rod saver ist auch ein rutenhalter der unters autodach gemacht wird für 29,- €! schweine geil das ding, werde es mir denke ich bestellen! 7 ruten können befestigt werden und sind absolut fest!

lg
alex


----------



## Peff04 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Autorutenhalter selbs gebaut..*

@moorla: Hi, wo wirst du den Rod Saver denn bestellen? Ich habe im Netz gesucht und nichts gefunden. Finde das Ding auch Super und möchte ihn gerne in meinen fahrbaren Untersatz installieren.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Chica3210 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Autorutenhalter selbs gebaut..*

Steht in der Esox ==> Americantackle Shop.

Gruß
Chica


----------



## Big Man (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Autorutenhalter selbs gebaut..*

Ist das vielleicht dieser hier
 
Aber der selbst gebaute ist auch Klasse. Zum Thema vorrutschen kannst du nicht die Rollen hinter die Stange machen dann kann auch nicht nach vorne rutschen. Wieviel Platz hast du vorne seitlich zum Kopf?


----------



## bean760 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Autorutenhalter selbs gebaut..*

habe den Bericht auch in der esox gelesen,für mich sieht das so aus als wenn der Autorutenhalter aus zwei Tragegurten von Reisetaschen besteht mit abgeflachten Karabinern.
Denke das es sich so auf jeden Fall auch nachbauen lässt.

Einfach auf die Richtige Länge ziehen danach markieren und so zusammen nähen ,dass sie sich nicht mehr verstellen lassen,und oben ins Blech einhängen..:m


----------



## Räuberkalle (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Autorutenhalter selbs gebaut..*

Hi Bean,
klar hat da ein Ami seine Träger von der Reisetasche abgeschnitten. Das machen die immer so. Erst stellen sie Tausende Reisetasche her und dann schneiden sie die Träger ab , um sie zu Rutenhaltern für´s Auto umzufunktionieren. Blödsinn!!
Der Rutenträger besteht aus zwei verstellbaren Gurten mit Karabinereinhängung. Auf dem vorderen sind 7 Schlaufen angebracht, in die die Ruten hineingeschoben werden, auf dem hinteren sind entsprechend sieben Klettverschlüsse, die die Ruten sicher in Position halten. das Ganze für 29€ ist echt günstig. Wer sich natürlich selbst etwas basteln will, sollte erst überlegen, ob er für das gleiche Geld das gleichwertige Material bekommt. Außerdem ist es nicht einfach, das dicke Gurtmaterial zu nähen. Summa summarum: kein Geld gespart und sich ne sch...ß-Arbeit aufgeladen. Da kauft man sich doch gescheiter gleich was Fertiges.
Grüße


----------



## HD4ever (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Autorutenhalter selbs gebaut..*

kann das nicht wirklich erkennen ... hat jemand nen vernünftiges Bild ?


----------



## bean760 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Autorutenhalter selbs gebaut..*



Räuberkalle schrieb:


> Hi Bean,
> klar hat da ein Ami seine Träger von der Reisetasche abgeschnitten. Das machen die immer so. Erst stellen sie Tausende Reisetasche her und dann schneiden sie die Träger ab , um sie zu Rutenhaltern für´s Auto umzufunktionieren. Blödsinn!!
> Der Rutenträger besteht aus zwei verstellbaren Gurten mit Karabinereinhängung. Auf dem vorderen sind 7 Schlaufen angebracht, in die die Ruten hineingeschoben werden, auf dem hinteren sind entsprechend sieben Klettverschlüsse, die die Ruten sicher in Position halten. das Ganze für 29€ ist echt günstig. Wer sich natürlich selbst etwas basteln will, sollte erst überlegen, ob er für das gleiche Geld das gleichwertige Material bekommt. Außerdem ist es nicht einfach, das dicke Gurtmaterial zu nähen. Summa summarum: kein Geld gespart und sich ne sch...ß-Arbeit aufgeladen. Da kauft man sich doch gescheiter gleich was Fertiges.
> Grüße




#q Hast Du eigentlich mal die Überschrift gelesen....#q


und tut mir leid Dir das sagen zu müssen,aber hatte mal eine Tasche die sich immer verstellt hat,durch das Gewicht in Ihr....

und ich habe den Träger mit Nadel und Faden von Hand zusammen genäht...#h


----------



## HD4ever (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Autorutenhalter selbs gebaut..*

meine Überlegung bisher waren Alu-4kant Rohre aus dem Baumarkt wo ich mir dann auch Klettschlaufen aufschrauben wollte.
Gutes Klettband hab ich mir schon besorgt :q
Die Aluschienen würden zumindest in der Mitte nicht durchhängen aber vom Prinzip her wäre das so ziemlich das gleiche


----------

